# New Toys



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Sold an M1 and bought 2 from cabelas...... 1911 Remington R1 with a new set of grips and a Sig Sauer M400. Both are works in progress...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

WooHoo! I wanna play at your house.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to have both of those however they are restricted firearms here and even if you have a lic to own one you can only use them on your home quarter if you have a farm or at a gun range.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

poe said:


> I would love to have both of those however they are restricted firearms here and even if you have a lic to own one you can only use them on your home quarter if you have a farm or at a gun range.


That will happen to us here in the States if we don't make a change in a couple weeks...............


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep it's pretty sad


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

I like to hope that he wouldn't do it, but I can't imagine folks would just roll over if they tried taking away firearms in this country.

Sent by telepathy.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

it would be a quick way to make criminals out of honest men


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

and women I should add sorry


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice "toys" Farmall ! Have fun playing !


----------

